

Google mails 2D barcodes to local businesses - slapshot
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/06/google-local-maps-qr-code/

======
Specstacular
It remains unclear if businesses will be that enamoured with giving Google
further control of their "message" at this point of engagement.

Would I rather a potential customer typed in my URL and got my "story" or
would I let them scan a QRcode that takes them to Google and its links to
reviews, competitors etc?

Might businesses also have legitmiate concerns that this is Google getting
even more information about the customers (and that this might become yet
another Google revenue stream down the track)?

~~~
dannyr
I actually think Google gives businesses control of their "message".

Businesses can claim their identity at Google and modify information about
them (hours, phone # etc.) I don't think you can control what reviews appear
though.

------
slapshot
QRcodes (and the wide variety of barcode scanning products) never reached
critical mass: \- it wasn't worth it for individuals to learn how to use it
unless there were businesses that had them, \- it wasn't worth it for
businesses to install them unless individuals knew how to use them.

Google might just have broken that barrier by mailing out 150,000 QRcodes.

------
shmichael
This is interesting, because Google has actually barcoded the business
establishment. Just like RedLaser scans a product's barcode and gives you a
breakdown of prices around you, you could potentially "scan" the business and
get reviews, prices and alternatives.

------
pmorici
This reminds me of the "Q-Cat" bar code readers some magazines mailed out in
the late 90's. Those never went anywhere, any reason why this will be
different because it is on a mobile phone?

~~~
bemmu
Them being on a mobile phone takes out at least the bad point of Q-Cats, which
was the need for an extra device. While I don't fully understand the appeal of
these codes (it's not particularly difficult to just google for the
restaurant, instead of scanning its code), they are already popular in Japan.

------
clistctrl
hmmm maybe some day google will pay for me to tattoo a bar code on my arm so
if i'm at a bar a girl can scan me and find out all my dating statistics.
Could link it to my facebook/twitter/linked in. :)

